# Avtex Tv



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Our little Avtex Tv is playing up.It works fine with a DVD or when linked to the satellite receiver.I set it to autotune and it will find anything up to 30 to 40 stations but then comes up no signal even when connected to the Caravan Club aerial.Set it to autotune without the aerial plugged in and of course it doe'snt find any stations.So it must be tuning in.Is it terminal?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Contact Avtex on their landline and ask for tech dept, they are very helpful and will guide you along.

cabby


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there a "save" facility after the auto scan?

Colin


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You say it is fine when linked to sat system but not when plugged into CC system. Probably stating the obvious but have you changed the source of the signal? I have done this myself a couple of times, 'no signal' on the screen and then realise that it is still linked to the wrong source.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

When you say that it finds 30 to 40 stations through the satellite receiver, are these digital freeview channels that it's finding using its (the Avtex) own tuner or satellite channels using the satellite receiver?

If it's freeview channels then have you got a Status aerial that is connected into the satellite receiver? If so, then you need to connect the campsite aerial into the back of your satellite receiver in place of the Status input as presumably the aerial cable to the Avtex is coming via the satellite receiver?

ps maybe the cable or connections on the cable you are using to connect to the campsite is faulty?


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a similar problem when it would only tune/receive half the freeview channels from a campsite system
Only cured by reverting to the original factory settings and retuning
Hope this helps


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

Avtex will be best suited to anyone who requires technical assistance, they can be contacted on 029 2061 0109 option 2.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*avtex tv*

thanks for all the advice.Brought tv into house and connected to house aerial,found loads of channels but still no service etc.Rang very helpful Avtex service centre who confirmed possible fault and have arranged to send to them!!


----------

